

LIFE photo archive hosted by Google (millions of photos from the LIFE archive, 1750s to today) - nickb
http://images.google.com/hosted/life

======
bootload
I like this one. In the immediate JFK aftermath in Dealey Plaza with what
appears to be someone filming ... Zapruder? (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zapruder_film> ) ~
[http://images.google.com/hosted/life/l?imgurl=63197f2608eaa0...](http://images.google.com/hosted/life/l?imgurl=63197f2608eaa0f8&q=Kennedy+assasination+source:life&usg=__-
aK1hZgWSIh1j7MVbXIXxOthpHw=&prev=/images%3Fq%3DKennedy%2Bassasination%2Bsource:life%26start%3D20%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN)

~~~
nickb
Amazing picture.

That's The Grassy Knoll:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Grassy_Knoll_2003.jpg>

------
skalpelis
Photos from 1750, are you really sure?

~~~
inrev
Take a look at these photos, they are from 1750s
[http://images.google.com/images?q=1750s&q=source%3Alife](http://images.google.com/images?q=1750s&q=source%3Alife)

~~~
skalpelis
Those are not photographs. "Le pittore antiche" means "Antique pictures" (not
photography) and not even litography was invented before the 19th century.

------
tsally
I found this Time magazine cover from 2002 particularly interesting:
<http://bit.ly/17CJf>

Apple and Jobs have changed a lot since then :-p.

For an even more extreme change, see: <http://bit.ly/13h9T>

------
zandorg
A lot of these overlap with <http://gettyimages.com> (Editorial photos).

------
paul9290
This GRUESOME photo SICKENS me ... how as human beings could we treat one
another this way ... again this is GRUESOME

[http://images.google.com/hosted/life/l?q=1860s+US+Civil+War+...](http://images.google.com/hosted/life/l?q=1860s+US+Civil+War+source:life&imgurl=1f9d93111ab69256)

